# Waterproof labels



## SouthAussieBeekeeper (Jul 19, 2018)

It's commonly recommended to put a container of crystallised honey in warm water to liquidise it. This can ruin the label in the process and leave a feeling of poor quality.

Some companies that sell white vinyl stickers have suggested that their labels are waterproof and are therefore suitable for this; however, no company seems to able to provide any sort of professional reassurance or recommendation as to whether their labels are suitable for this.

Are there any type of label that one can submerge in warm water, and the label not be ruined by doing so?


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

My experience is while they hold up better you always get a water mark on the jar/label, etc. and the adheasive can sometimes be a problem. (It can be much worse depending on your water). 

The best way I've found to liquify jars and keep them presentable for sale is to put them in a hot box. No water marks and it doesn't matter what type of label you use.

They are simple, a thermostat and a heat source and you can precicely control the temperature. You can also heat at a lower temperature, but for longer, to liquify the honey and won't have as much effect on the quality. They can be as simple as a cooler or old fridge with light bulbs or a heating element. I have found with larger warmers you do need a fan to keep the temperature even.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Why dont you ask the label mfg. To send you a sample.of their labels. Then test to see if their labels are to your standards. If a company isn't willing to send you a sample of their product, I'd move on to one that is willing to earn your business.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Microwave to liquefy. 
I use weatherproof labels from OnlineLables.com and they stand up in the dishwasher.

https://www.onlinelabels.com/material_polyester_laser_labels.htm


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Just had some in a restaurant that the ink with my address was wash off. Supplied by Better Bee


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Maybe have the label printed right on the container?


----------



## IslandLife (Apr 14, 2015)

You can put your jars/bottles in ziplock bags, use the “water displacement method” to evacuate air, drop them in hot/warm water. Basically “sous vide” them ... look it up. Personally I love the Anova Sous Vide.


----------



## R.Varian (Jan 14, 2014)

odfrank said:


> Microwave to liquefy.
> I use weatherproof labels from OnlineLables.com and they stand up in the dishwasher.
> 
> https://www.onlinelabels.com/material_polyester_laser_labels.htm


Will they make the labels for you or do the just sell the materials?

Thanks


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

When you buy the labels they give you three months free on their Maestro Label Designer website. You can print the label yourself or have them print it.



R.Varian said:


> odfrank said:
> 
> 
> > Microwave to liquefy.
> ...


----------



## onestory (May 30, 2016)

Vinyl labels are waterproof. Paper labels are not.


----------



## schf-queen-bee (Sep 10, 2018)

We got our labels from Uprinting.com and this is what we ordered:

Roll Labels
Shape: Oval
Size: 2.5" x 4"
Material: White BOPP (Indoor)
Lamination / Coating: Gloss Indoor Laminate

They are perfectly waterproof - can even go through the dishwasher. We are extremely happy with these labels.


----------

